# Maryland Top 5 Fishing Categories- opinions wanted



## MdAngler (Dec 3, 2009)

We are putting the finishing touches on the next Maryland Fisherman's Annual and would like to include a listing of some of the Best Places related to fishing in Maryland and thought what better place to get some opinions than TidalFish. We are trying to rank the Top 5 places in the following categories:

Boat Ramps
Fishing Piers
Bay Fishing Spots- boat or shore
Kayak Fishing Locations/Launches
Places to Wade (freshwater)
Surf Fishing Locations
Trout Streams
Reservoirs/Lakes
Fisherman Friendly Restaurants
Fishing Retailers
Boat/Marine Service Centers

We appreciate your input and opinions.

Thank you,


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Boat Ramps: N/A
Fishing Piers: PLO, Choptank, Solomons, St. Clements, Breezy Pt
Bay Fishing Spots- boat or shore: Crisfield, Deale Island, Hoopers Island, PLO, & Solomons.
Kayak Fishing Locations/Launches: Waysons Cnr, Jug Bay 
Places to Wade (freshwater): N/A
Surf Fishing Locations: PLO, Ocean City, Asseteague, Sandy Pt, Elms Bch
Trout Streams : N/A
Reservoirs/Lakes: Cosca Lake, Buddy Attick Lake
Fisherman Friendly Restaurants: N/A
Fishing Retailers: Bass Pro, Cheverly Sports-Tackle,Tyler Tackle, Ron's Bay Pro Shop, Fred Sports
Boat/Marine Service Centers: N/A


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

this isnt Tidal Fish.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

MdAngler said:


> We are putting the finishing touches on the next Maryland Fisherman's Annual and would like to include a listing of some of the Best Places related to fishing in Maryland and thought what better place to get some opinions than TidalFish. We are trying to rank the Top 5 places in the following categories:
> Boat Ramps
> Fishing Piers
> Bay Fishing Spots- boat or shore
> ...


Welcome to the board Even though you dont know your location. We here at Pier and Surf are a Semi Friendly lot so I will forgive you. Now you said you were putting the finishing touches on something? The Maryland Fishermans Annual I believe you called it. Thats the book I see in stores for sale? Well seeing as how your an Annual Publication and most of the common fishing holes aint changed, and not to many new boat ramps have been added, why in bloody heck you going to try to get fisherman to give away their honey holes to a magazine thats for sale in bloody a million stores, so we can go to our fav spot and 50 million people are there fishing??? Having said that here are the best answers I can give you.

Boat Ramps: The one were it doesnt look like your truck will come up broken into or Stolen.
Fishing Piers: The one were the fish are and your truck wont get broken into while fishing or stolen.
Bay Fishing Spots- boat or shore: The one where the fish are.
Kayak Fishing Locations/Launches: The one where the fish are.
Places to Wade (freshwater): thats an easy one! The one where the fish are.
Surf Fishing Locations: The one were the birds are bombing the surf with in casting range, cause yup you guessed it thats were the fish are.
Trout Streams: they post a Stocking Schedual, read it and pick they are all nice and crowded.
Reservoirs/Lakes: The one with fish in it they are trapped the farthest they can go is maybe 30 miles.
Fisherman Friendly Restaurants: I have found all restaurants to be friendly to me, unless covered in fish guts. Then its Drive throughs.
Fishing Retailers: Never had to many problems with any mom and pop places.
Boat/Marine Service Centers: The best place you can find for what you can afford. my brother and Uncleinlaw are my mecanics.

Hope this helps!!!
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

TimKan7719 said:


> Welcome to the board Even though you dont know your location. We here at Pier and Surf are a Semi Friendly lot so I will forgive you. Now you said you were putting the finishing touches on something? The Maryland Fishermans Annual I believe you called it. Thats the book I see in stores for sale? Well seeing as how your an Annual Publication and most of the common fishing holes aint changed, and not to many new boat ramps have been added, why in bloody heck you going to try to get fisherman to give away their honey holes to a magazine thats for sale in bloody a million stores, so we can go to our fav spot and 50 million people are there fishing???


Right. Maybe a misguided attempt at spot burning. I would think that with the knowledge already available from the Fishermans Annual, he would already know those areas. Thus, maybe we should be asking him.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cut the guy a break .. He isnt trying to Spot Burn he runs a magazine and most likely gets most his info from TF or maybe SOL . If you feel he's trying to spot burn then just dont give up your spots .
I personally think its great that he came here and asked for input .

Welcome aboard MDAngler !!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Normark said:


> Cut the guy a break .. He isnt trying to Spot Burn he runs a magazine and most likely gets most his info from TF or maybe SOL . If you feel he's trying to spot burn then just dont give up your spots .
> I personally think its great that he came here and asked for input .
> 
> Welcome aboard MDAngler !!


That may be the case, but if he's publishing a magazine _for sale_, he shouldn't be asking for information on a forum _for free_. 

Besides, I ain't worried about my spots...they have armed guards guarding them


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

AtlantaKing said:


> Besides, I ain't worried about my spots...they have armed guards guarding them


Hehehe Yeah they sure do. Aint life grand.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

TimKan7719 said:


> Hehehe Yeah they sure do. Aint life grand.
> Tight Lines,
> Tim


Roger that! Hey, how's the fishing down in GA?


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I travel up to SC or NC most times I go, but its going good. I miss Fishing up there though.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Normark said:


> Cut the guy a break .. He isnt trying to Spot Burn he runs a magazine and most likely gets most his info from TF or maybe SOL . If you feel he's trying to spot burn then just dont give up your spots .
> I personally think its great that he came here and asked for input .
> 
> Welcome aboard MDAngler !!


The only thing I would say to this is to check out HOT SPOTS at the top of the page. Basically tells what he needs to know in terms of spots. 

Welcome aboard MDAngler...where are my manners....


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> this isnt Tidal Fish.





Fishbreath said:


> Right. Maybe a misguided attempt at spot burning. I would think that with the knowledge already available from the Fishermans Annual, he would already know those areas. Thus, maybe we should be asking him.





AtlantaKing said:


> That may be the case, but if he's publishing a magazine _for sale_, he shouldn't be asking for information on a forum _for free_.
> 
> Besides, I ain't worried about my spots...they have armed guards guarding them


And we wondered why this site has lost some of its appeal.
so what he asked this on tidalfish!!! get over it & grow up folks!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

earl of DC said:


> And we wondered why this site has lost some of its appeal.
> so what he asked this on tidalfish!!! get over it & grow up folks!!!


This site is devoted to novice and veteran _Pier and Surf anglers_, not magazine editors. No one here is upset that he asked this on Tidalfish; we're concerned that a first time poster is asking for a list of all of the popular fishing locations in MD, and the fact that he will be publishing this magazine, for sale for a profit, from the information volunteered by people on an internet forum, for free.

As for the appeal, what other site, or magazine for that matter, has so much information, complete with a _pictorial instruction bible_, available for free? None of the bible material contributors were compensated a dime for that work; it was all done for the love of the sport.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Amen, i have to really do work to earn a pay check


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

:spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## MdAngler (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Guys,

No, sorry I'm not trying to burn any spots. I was born and raised in MD and have fished here for 40 years, I know most of the good spots. I posted the same thing on TF and someone messaged me and said I should post it here as well (guess i was set up). We were just looking for some "Top 10" type of lists for a little editorial piece for the next magazine. I know most spots don't change year after year but peoples opinions seem to so we just wanted to gauge what was popular with folks now and maybe what isn't. I was really more interested in the public ramps, access points etc. 

Sorry to have gotten off on the wrong foot.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

No apologies needed.
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!:fishing:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

In no particular order,

Point Lookout, pier
Point Lookout, causeway
Bushwood
Solomon's Island, "pier"
North Beach, pier
Metapeake, pier
Romancoke, pier
Sandy Point State Park, beach
Choptank, bridge
Ocean City, Rt 50 bridge
Ocean City, jetty


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

ok maybe I wsa a little harsh with my post and for that I am sorry. Dont really have to much to add other then, deer creek is good for trout, fresh water wading the mouth of deer creek where it enters the sesquhana is nice caught some big fish there. Also there is a nice little pond on the other side of the conowinga damn little walk to get to but had some nice large mouth and small mouths come out of there. I dont have much more to add for pierx and surf besides what hase been listed before.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

earl of DC said:


> And we wondered why this site has lost some of its appeal.
> so what he asked this on tidalfish!!! get over it & grow up folks!!!


Hey Earl, if anyone needs a chill pill you do. If you continued reading instead of reacting you would have seen the reply. Sheesh...


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

Boat Ramps kent narrows, matapeake, spsp,shipping creek, deal island
Fishing Piers matapeake, romancoke, point lookout, oc pier, inlet pier
Bay Fishing Spots- boat or shore assateague island, oc inlet, kent narrows, spsp, nrth point
Kayak Fishing Locations/Launches romancoke, spsp, terripan beach
Places to Wade (freshwater) gunpowder river, patuxent river, patapsco river
Surf Fishing Locations assateague, oc inlet, oc beaches
Trout Streams gunpowder, patuxent, patapsco, savage, deer creek,little patuxent
Reservoirs/Lakes loch raven, liberty, deep creek, rocky gorge,youghiogheny
Fisherman Friendly Restaurants n/a
Fishing Retailers bass pro,
Boat/Marine Service Centers n/a


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

fishbreath said:


> hey earl, if anyone needs a chill pill you do. If you continued reading instead of reacting you would have seen the reply. Sheesh...


 lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

earl of DC said:


> lol!!!!!!!!!


Exactly.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Sense I started the fire, I am going to put it out. The reasons for my scarcasim, and someone anti-answer post in reply to his message was because well, I seen he was a first time poster, and new to the board. Thought he was fronting like he was working for the Annual and looking to gain insights towards peoples choice fishing spots. Cause I have many a hidden location stored in my own fishing maps and my Garmin. I feel in honsety that the we could have been aproched in a diffrent manner. If I was seeking to gain general knowledge from people I would A, start by introducing myself; ie, hello everyone my name is Tim. I am in the United States Army and and lived in VA and MD for the majority of my life( or in his case I have been fishing in MD for X number of Years and write or publish Maryland Fisherman's Annual). Then I might have gone into some questions, and a little more detail of what I was looking for. Oh and I sure would have made sure that I atleast put the right web page I was trying to gain knowledge from on there(though mistakes can and are made, but that dont mean I cant give you a hard time about them!!!!!!!!!).

I know I havent posted a Fishing report for the State Of Maryland for almost a year now and thats because I live in GA now, but I would happily take anyone of the guys from this board fishing with me, either in my boat or from shore. I came acrossed a little harsh and maybe a little to sarcastic and if it caused anyone to be upset I apoligize. I used to post weekly fishing reports and Have met a few people from P&S at my fav place to fish in Maryland which is on PAX NAS. So to all my Fellow Pier and Surf members I will say plesae from here forward if you wish to provide him with some honest feed back, he is not looking for your honey hole just general information about the general locations you perfer to fish that have been producers for you.

Tight Lines,
Tim


----------

